# Tủ đựng dụng cụ 6 ngăn 2 cánh chất lượng- Tủ treo dụng cụ



## tudonghenpro (15/11/21)

*Tủ đựng dụng cụ 6 ngăn, 2 cánh* có móc treo đồ nghề với thiết kế 2 cánh cửa mở, bên trong có các ngăn chứa thiết bị và hệ thống giá treo đồ nghề: Cờ lê mở lết, tua vít, búa, ốc vít... ở 2 bên cánh tủ. Đây là dòng *tủ treo dụng cụ 2 cánh* mang đến nhiều tiện ích cho người dùng, đặc biệt dành riêng cho đội bảo trì tại các nhà máy, xí nghiệp.




*Tủ đựng dụng cụ 6 ngăn, 2 cánh có bảng treo đồ nghề*

Nhãn hiệu: NPRO

Thông số kỹ thuật:

Chiều cao: 1800mm
Chiều dài: 1000mm
Chiều sâu: 500mm
Tủ có 2 lớp có giá treo dụng cụ
Chất liệu: sắt sơn tĩnh điện
*Tủ treo dụng cụ 2 cánh 6 ngăn* được thiết kế chắc chắn, chịu được tải trọng lớn, vỏ tủ được sơn bằng lớp tĩnh điện cao cấp.  Với một thao tác mở cửa đơn giản, là toàn bộ thiết bị được trưng bày để người thợ lựa chọn cũng như tiết kiệm thời gian tìm kiếm thiết bị.

Nhằm mang đến sự an toàn các thiết bị sửa chữa sau khi sử dụng, tủ được trang bị cho khóa an toàn vô cùng tiện dụng.

Tủ được được thiết kế 4 chân trụ cố định. Ngoài ra, tủ còn được trang bị thêm 2 bánh xe chịu tải phía trước. Nên rất tiện lợi trong việc di chuyển từ vị ví này sang vị trí khác mà không cần tốn quá nhiều sức.

*Tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề 2 cán*h tại *NPRO* được thiết kế đa dạng kiểu dáng, kích thước và màu sắc. *Nhận gia công tủ dụng cụ đồ* *nghề* theo yêu cầu khách hàng

> Click xem chi tiết:  Tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh, tủ đựng đồ nghề 2 cánh, tủ treo dụng cụ - NPRO.vn 





*NPRO phân phối tủ dụng cụ 3 ngăn, 5 ngăn, 7 ngăn, 8 ngăn…. với nhiều hình thức*

- Dạng xe đẩy dụng cụ

- Tủ kéo nhiều ngăn, có khóa

- Tủ có 2 cánh cửa, có khóa

- Dạng 2 cánh kết hợp ngăn kéo, có khóa

Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ ngay *Hotline: 0937.590.252 – 0961.045.770* để được tư vấn và báo giá nhanh nhất. 

*Website: www.npro.vn*





Hình ảnh: 1 số mẫu xe đẩy đựng dụng cụ tại NPRO.VN





*Chế độ bảo hành và vận chuyển*

– Thiết bị được bảo hành 1 năm miễn phí

– Bảo hành tận nơi cho các sản phẩm lỗi của nhà sản xuất

– Giao hàng trên toàn quốc, miễn phí vận chuyển tại Tp.HCM – HN

– Vận chuyển đi các tỉnh được tính phí theo cước

– Đối với hàng có sẵn thì có thể giao luôn ( gia công theo yêu cầu 12 – 15 ngày)


----------

